# Any amateur tackle makers?/update



## FishingBuds

Making your own rod or some bait would be cool to try at least once.

I'd like to make an ol' devil horse.  

Don't know the skill level for that one, but I'd guess I'd have to start with what kind of wood to use?


----------



## BassAddict

Fishingbuds id checkout the website https://www.tackleunderground.com for this question, my pours are years a head of what they would be without that site.


----------



## FishingBuds

Thanks BA, looks like a killer sight.

I will have to look thru that one awhile. 

I looked at messin around with pouring some plastic last year but was concerned about it due to fumes? Me and my son have a bit of an allergy lung, well anyway thats what turned me off, but I can't help of still thinking about it and heck we are to try it once on making your own :lol: 

I was considering the hard baits but, seeing the plastic again is tuff. Now I'm not sure again on trying the plastic too :wink:


----------



## SlimeTime

Years ago I used to be able to take a spool of mono and a baitcaster & make a nice birdsnest.....but I've gotten better :mrgreen: 

Seriously, I'd like to start tying some crappie jigs, but haven't gotten aroung to getting a vise & materials. One of these days....... :roll: 

ST


----------



## SlimeTime

FishingBuds said:


> Thanks BA, looks like a killer sight.
> 
> I will have to look thru that one awhile.
> 
> I looked at messin around with pouring some plastic last year but was concerned about it due to fumes? Me and my son have a bit of an allergy lung, well anyway thats what turned me off, but I can't help of still thinking about it and heck we are to try it once on making your own :lol:
> 
> I was considering the hard baits but, seeing the plastic again is tuff. Now I'm not sure again on trying the plastic too :wink:



FB, have you considered mounting an old range hood in your garage & venting it outside or into the attic? Might pull away enough fumes to allow you to make your plastics? Might have to cardboard/plywood 3 sides.

ST


----------



## Fish Monger

That's exactly what I am :lol: 

no formal teaching, just wondering...hmmmm... I wonder if I can do that?


----------



## FishingBuds

SlimeTime said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BA, looks like a killer sight.
> 
> I will have to look thru that one awhile.
> 
> I looked at messin around with pouring some plastic last year but was concerned about it due to fumes? Me and my son have a bit of an allergy lung, well anyway thats what turned me off, but I can't help of still thinking about it and heck we are to try it once on making your own :lol:
> 
> I was considering the hard baits but, seeing the plastic again is tuff. Now I'm not sure again on trying the plastic too :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB, have you considered mounting an old range hood in your garage & venting it outside or into the attic? Might pull away enough fumes to allow you to make your plastics? Might have to cardboard/plywood 3 sides.
> 
> ST
Click to expand...


Yea I gotta garage, and I could do that, probably should :lol: 

Need a good mask too, I also know about the "crap I burned myself" issue too, I'm just being very cautious for my son's sake. 

I love to throw those palstics, so I would love to make a few

but I wonder if hardbaits would be more friendly?


----------



## BassAddict

FishingBuds said:


> SlimeTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BA, looks like a killer sight.
> 
> I will have to look thru that one awhile.
> 
> I looked at messin around with pouring some plastic last year but was concerned about it due to fumes? Me and my son have a bit of an allergy lung, well anyway thats what turned me off, but I can't help of still thinking about it and heck we are to try it once on making your own :lol:
> 
> I was considering the hard baits but, seeing the plastic again is tuff. Now I'm not sure again on trying the plastic too :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB, have you considered mounting an old range hood in your garage & venting it outside or into the attic? Might pull away enough fumes to allow you to make your plastics? Might have to cardboard/plywood 3 sides.
> 
> ST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I gotta garage, and I could do that, probably should :lol:
> 
> Need a good mask too, I also know about the "crap I burned myself" issue too, I'm just being very cautious for my son's sake.
> 
> I love to throw those palstics, so I would love to make a few
> 
> but I wonder if hardbaits would be more friendly?
Click to expand...


If you start either hard baits or soft be prepared to spend money this is a very addicting hobby. If you choise plastics pour in a well ventilated area with maybe a box fan or two to blow the fumes, a ventulator mask also might help. Also some plastics smoke more than others, When I started I quit after one or two pours because the brand i was using gave me migrains, then esquired turned me on to another brand and Ive been pouring ever since.


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> When I started I quit after one or two pours because the brand i was using gave me migrains, then esquired turned me on to another brand and Ive been pouring ever since.




Do not blame me for your addictions!

[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## FishingBuds

Hey BA I was gonna PM ya but this is a good subject, let me thank you again on the site, I did join so I could look have axcess on some areas, It is a bit Intimidating with all the info, so I'm going slow for now. But I believe I have made a decision on what I would like to try and make and that is wire baits  

My favorite to throw are the plastics and my second go to are the wires, the two make one on jigging  so I will venture down that path for now. Jig heads could be a pay back investment for me since I use'em :lol: and me and my son have melted lead and other metals for bullets(muzzel loader).

Thanks again for the feed back and I'll keep TinBoats posted for my adventure. :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds

Then again making some worms to throw would be killer :?


----------



## slim357

Fishingbuds good luck with the wire baits. But you shouldnt give up on the idea of making you own plastics. I started last winter and I dont see my self stopping anytime soon.


----------



## FishingBuds

slim357 said:


> Fishingbuds good luck with the wire baits. But you shouldnt give up on the idea of making you own plastics. I started last winter and I dont see my self stopping anytime soon.




Hey slim357 did ya buy molds or did you do the other thing :wink: hint -hint

I had a fella tell me that him and his 9yr old daughter pours'em and he says its as safe and fun as can be, so this had me go back to the thought of the plastics.

Ya got any home made tool recommendations? heating and such? I was wondering about this?


----------



## BassNBob

Hey FB, I've poured some of my own designed worms, had someone make a mold for me and I enjoyed the heck out of doing it. So, give it a try and have some fun, especially when you catch fish on you own pours. When I return from MN next I'll show you the Mushroom Worms I make.


----------



## Jim

BassNBob said:


> Hey FB, I've poured some of my own designed worms, had someone make a mold for me and I enjoyed the heck out of doing it. So, give it a try and have some fun, especially when you catch fish on you own pours. When I return from MN next I'll show you the Mushroom Worms I make.




Can we some pics?


----------



## FishingBuds

BassNBob said:


> Hey FB, I've poured some of my own designed worms, had someone make a mold for me and I enjoyed the heck out of doing it. So, give it a try and have some fun, especially when you catch fish on you own pours. When I return from MN next I'll show you the Mushroom Worms I make.




That be cool, I found some mold making stuff and it looks easy to do. I plan on starting at the end of September. got some honey do's right now that'll take me thru the next 4 weeks


----------



## slim357

Sorry I havent gotten back to this for a few days I got a new stick mold on friday and have been pouring all weekend. I bought my molds, I started with the silicone molds that are cheap, I just moved up to a aluminum stick mold, and I love it. My first order was a pint of med plastic, 2oz bottle of scent (which will last a while, im still on the same bottle) 3 2oz bottles of color, some blue fleck, and a mold. It was about 40$, then I went to the local walmart picked up a hotplate and some metal measuring cups, Ive sense started using pyrex glass cups. In retrospect I think I would have gone with a better mold to start with as I havent used any other molds sense I got my new one. At first it seems a little overwhelming but after you give it a try a few times it will only get easier. Ive literally made 100's of baits, this year, an bought next to none (only jig trailers I think).
Oh and if fumes are the problem avoid calhoun plastic, Ive only used it and lurecraft plastic, but the calhoun stuff gives off some wicked fumes.


----------



## ben2go

How could I get into this?I'd like to do worms,jig bodies and maybe shad.I already cobble stuff together but nothing really decent looking.I only catch a fish with them if I hit one in the head and it's a reaction strike. :LMFAO:


----------



## Jim

ben2go said:


> How could I get into this?I'd like to do worms,jig bodies and maybe shad.I already cobble stuff together but nothing really decent looking.I only catch a fish with them if I hit one in the head and it's a reaction strike. :LMFAO:



I would pick one style and go for it. I have someone making me some custom Spinnerbait heads. Something I want to start playing with is making spinnerbaits.


----------



## ShadowWalker

I've tied a couple jigs this summer. I think once winter comes I will do it a little more. I got too much going on right now and any extra time I have is spent bowfishing. I bought the $50 jig tying kit from Bass Pro, and a couple bottles of paint. They don't look anything too amazing, but its something to pass the time, and I can try colors not normally found. The vice that comes with the kit actually isn't too bad.


----------



## willfishforfood

I build custom fishing rods, pour sinkers, tie steelhead jigs and make my own spinners
WFFF


----------



## Captain Ahab

We shoudl do a lure exchange!


----------



## Jim

willfishforfood said:


> I build custom fishing rods, pour sinkers, tie steelhead jigs and make my own spinners
> WFFF



Anywhere to see your work?


----------



## willfishforfood

I do it as a hobby but have rods from coast to coast Canada to the Gulf.
I build mostly Lamiglas and Rainshadow. I will look to see if I have any pict as most were lost on the old computer.
WFFF


----------



## Nickk

I'm in the beginning of a build with a Rain Shadow IFT905(I think that's what it is), well it's a 7'6" telescoping flipping stick. What do you think of the Rain Shadows? This is my first one.


----------



## willfishforfood

Rainshadow makes great product. I've built over 25 rods on there blanks. I haven't had any fail. I was up there last month and got a tour of there shop, they have a lot of stuff. 
WFFF


----------



## Mac

Devil's horse.....basswood body....easy to make if you can get to a lathe. Hardware available from Jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## BassNBob

Anyone can go to https://www.o-o-i.com (about us)and see the worms that I make. The *Mushroom Worm*, *Skirted Worm* , and the *SelectATail Worm*. Tell me what you think. My e-mail has changed, and is now [email protected]


----------



## Jim

BassNBob said:


> Anyone can go to https://www.o-o-i.com (about us)and see the worms that I make. The *Mushroom Worm*, *Skirted Worm* , and the *SelectATail Worm*. Tell me what you think. My e-mail has changed, and is now [email protected]




There are sime nice pigs in those pictures! =D>


----------



## ben2go

BassNBob said:


> Anyone can go to https://www.o-o-i.com (about us)and see the worms that I make. The *Mushroom Worm*, *Skirted Worm* , and the *SelectATail Worm*. Tell me what you think. My e-mail has changed, and is now [email protected]



Never seen anything like those.Nice werk.


----------



## CTAngler481

As a matter of fact, back in high school, I started a lure company called Streamline Lures. I sold to a couple shops in Northern Connecticut, and they were selling like hot cakes, but I was making enough profit to actually start a living off of it. But don't worry, I still make custom baits for friends and anglers looking for a certain something they can't find in stores. I make Inline Spinners, crappie jigs, bass spinner baits, ice jigs/and flies and the occasional balsa crankbait.







This is for salmon





Weighted Ice Fly





Some crappie jigs and flies


----------



## CTAngler481

I am also working on a smelt immitation inline spinner, I'll post pics soon!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice stuff Ct - very nice =D>


----------



## willfishforfood

here is some steelhead jigs


----------



## ben2go

Ya'll make some nice lures. =D>


----------



## Jim

Yes I agree! Lots of talent here! =D>


----------



## dedawg1149

nice jigs


----------



## shootisttx

Agood way to ease into tackle making is to refurbish or modify tired lures you alreay have...I have played around with sanding and repainting old lures, changing from treble to single hooks, etc. Doesn't take much in the way of supplies, and you can make an old, beatup lure and make it just like new. I have used supplies from www.barlowstackle.com and been very satisfied with the service.


----------



## Captain Ahab

shootisttx said:


> Agood way to ease into tackle making is to refurbish or modify tired lures you alreay have...I have played around with sanding and repainting old lures, changing from treble to single hooks, etc. Doesn't take much in the way of supplies, and you can make an old, beatup lure and make it just like new. I have used supplies from https://www.barlowstackle.com and been very satisfied with the service.



Great idea - I have done a little of that as well. I have a friend who is always playing around with suspending strips (lead sticky strips) on crank and jerk baits


----------



## FishingBuds

well its been awhile but, I finally did it. Me and my son has made some baits. We love it, and its a great Hobby  BassAddict helped out first with the feed back he gave me and telling me where I could go and get all the info I seeked on doing it and I thank him again for that 8) 

We are making what we throw so, for now its stiks(great bait) and a twitchy minnow, but we do not have the tail down yet for the minnow so no posting it :lol: and for the record my son is way closer on the minnow than me 8) 














They have no salt in these baits, taking one step at a time :wink: and getting a good pic of your color is hard, the first pic is my scanner and that was the closest to that color, the other two are from my digital camera and a home made light box

So I got my son into Rod making and now bait making, Its hard to compete with the world for your kids attention anymore and I think I've came up with something extra here :lol: he loves it.


It mat not be for everybody but Fathers, I highly recommend it with your kids.


----------



## ominousone

I have made numerous soft plastics, lead jigs, spinnerbaits, and fly's. I will caution all as it is very addictive and if you get into this to save money on lures you will probably never do it. A few tips.

Make your own molds. Durham's water putty will make you a mold for literally pennies. T.U. has a great tutorial on how to do it. You can make lead molds or soft plastic molds the same way. I'm no artist and I have made some great molds. 

Pick one area and stick to it. If you are a senko thrower like me, then go with soft plastics. Jig guy, then pick lead based stuff. If your a crankbait guy and your artistically inclined then learn to make cranks (and send one my way  hehehee).

A few soft plastic tips... four to two to one. Four parts plastic two parts salt one part softener. Makes great salted baits. Del at Delmart molds is an awesome guy and so is Bob at his company. Lurecraft is much better than they used to be, they are under new management. Del's starter kits are an amazing way to get started, you get an aluminum mold, salt, softener, color, basically you order and then you pour. Hot plates are almost as expensive as a cheapy microwave, and can burn plastic much easier; get a low powered cheap microwave with a pyrex cup and you are in business.

For wire baits... You really have to love the art of doing it yourself to get into these. See above for molds or use ebay and shop around because thirty bucks plus for a do it mold adds up real quick. I have found that I have a better quality spinnerbait if I make it myself but I spend a lot more than an on sale spinnerbait. I do however recommend learning to zip tie your skirts on, or to get some fly tying wire to attach skirts. Lead is a pain to access but I put a short tutorial under a recent thread in this forum on how I would get lead and make it usable. Please, please remember to use caution in all areas of tacklemaking but especially with lead. Molten lead is seven hundred degrees, a little slip up and you are burnt BAD.

For an exhaust fan (soft plastics, lead, or even paint fumes) there is a type of fan that I bought that is real cheap and will pull the air out of your lungs if you leave your mouth open. I can't remember what type right now but a friend of mine who is a glassblower uses this type and i will get back on it. It comes with only a metal circular cover that goes around the blades and I think it runs 220 current, I built a box around it with a cover and built it right over my work area into the window.

That's all I can think of right now... It's almost midnight.


----------



## Captain Ahab

ominousone!!!! Great advice and post

I need a better fan


----------



## BassAddict

DO NOT get into tackle making to 'save money' that was the reason I started and the hobby has run me into the Thousands of dollars. I had to start selling just to support the habit! (BTW a 10" curl/ribbon tail should be in by spring lol)


----------



## russ010

BassAddict said:


> (BTW a 10" curl/ribbon tail should be in by spring lol)



LET ME KNOW WHEN IT COMES IN... I'll be your official promoter since that's what I throw


----------



## Bugpac

Russ, its great to be his promoter to, It has perks...


----------



## russ010

Bugpac said:


> Russ, its great to be his promoter to, It has perks...



true that... i gotta find those little worms he sent me.. I have no idea what I did with them, but they would be killer on my drop shot right now. And I'll be damned if they don't look exactly like an earthworm


----------



## BassAddict

russ010 said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russ, its great to be his promoter to, It has perks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true that... i gotta find those little worms he sent me.. I have no idea what I did with them, but they would be killer on my drop shot right now. And I'll be damned if they don't look exactly like an earthworm
Click to expand...


Glad ya like them, it was just a lil thank you for sharing the wealth with bug. I also really need to put that color on the site which i call Cinnamon crawl.............. I think? :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac

Denny, remind me when I reorder to get Russ some fatboys, He did give up a new pack to turn me on to them.. I cant wait to show him these new ones...


----------



## slim357

Fishingbuds you finally did it congrats, not bad looking for a first pour.


----------



## FishingBuds

slim357 said:


> Fishingbuds you finally did it congrats, not bad looking for a first pour.




Thanks slim, been haven fun, the wife and daughter have tried it, so that was cool


----------



## arkansasnative

when i was about 10 i carved a lil bait out of a stick of oak with my pocket knife... actually found it the other day! its a little old and worn out but i used to catch quite a few fish on it! i tied flies for a while but now i cant decide if i want to build more hard baits or try my hand at building a rod.


----------

